# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cần Giúp Đỡ Kết Nối Bộ Động Cơ AC Servo yaskawa SGDL với Mach3

## trungdt

chào bác!
e đang nghiên cứu bộ ac servo yaskawa 400w
drive của nó là SGDL 04AP
động cơ là SGML 04AF
e đã nối như sau
CN1 : CHÂN 1 PULSE+VÀ CHÂN 3 SIGN+ NỐI VÀO +5V (MACH3)
CN1 : CHÂN 2 PULSE- NỐI VỚI PULSE CỦA MACH3
CN1: CHÂN 4 SIGN- NỐI VỚI DIR CỦA MACH3
e đấu nối như vậy không thấy động cơ quay gì cả. 
và e đã thử nối cả cả chân 12 (từ +12 đến + 24v) và chân 14 (servo-on) mà cũng không được
- Servo on e nối vào pin GND trên mach 3 được không?
mong các BÁC GIÚP ĐỠ ?
em xin cám ơn bác rất nhiều!

----------


## trungdt

> chào bác!
> e đang nghiên cứu bộ ac servo yaskawa 400w
> drive của nó là SGDL 04AP
> động cơ là SGML 04AF
> e đã nối như sau
> CN1 : CHÂN 1 PULSE+VÀ CHÂN 3 SIGN+ NỐI VÀO +5V (MACH3)
> CN1 : CHÂN 2 PULSE- NỐI VỚI PULSE CỦA MACH3
> CN1: CHÂN 4 SIGN- NỐI VỚI DIR CỦA MACH3
> e đấu nối như vậy không thấy động cơ quay gì cả. 
> ...


sorry sorry e viểt nhầm vào chân 13 chứ không phải chân 12 nối vào (+12v đến +24V)

----------


## CKD

1. Mình không tìm được loại driver mang mã SGDL
2. Khi kết nối & cấp điện, driver có hiển thị gì không?

----------

trungdt

----------


## CKD

Nếu là SGDA (dòng sigma) thì bạn có trang bị cái bảng Hand Held dùng để cònig thông số không? Nếu không thì servo deriver đã được config các tham số cần thiết chưa? Nếu chưa thì tốt nhất bạn nên trang bị 01 cái.. vì servo không đơn giản như step, khi sử dụng và lắp vào hệ thống cần qua giai đoạn turning thì mới vận hành chính xác được. Nếu không trang bị được cái hand held thì có thể tìm hiểu & tự chế cộng caple để kết nối với PC thông qua cổng COM, và dùng software của Yaskawa để hiệu chỉnh các param & turning motor.

----------

trungdt

----------


## trungdt

khi kết nối như vậy chỉ có đền power không thấy bị báo đèn alarm bác ah
e đang nghĩ có khi nào do chưa thay đổi dạng tín hiệu đầu vào trên driver giữa CW/CCW  và pul/dir không ?
đây là hình ảnh của e nó ạ

----------


## CKD

Nếu motor không chạy thì còn rất nhiều nguyên nhân. Có thể trạng thái limit đang được kích hoạt, cũng có thể thiếu một tín hiệu nào đó... mà motor không chạy. muốn biết cụ thể phải có cái hand hald hoặc kết nối PC mới rỏ được

----------

trungdt

----------


## ít nói

ngồi hóng lấy kinh nghiệm đang thèm ac servo mà chưa bít gì .

----------


## tcm

Để ktra động cơ tốt nhất bác nên hàn cọng cáp và tải phần mềm của yaskawa về để cài đặt các thông số và chế độ làm việc của nó. Trạng thái hoạt động của driver và động cơ được thông báo đầy đủ trên phần mềm.

----------


## trungdt

cám ơn các bác e đã cho đấu nối và chạy thử thành công rồi ạ.
Cách nối driver ac servo yaskawa 400w SGDL 04AP động cơ là SGML 04AF thì nối như sau:
CN1 : CHÂN 1 PULSE+VÀ CHÂN 3 SIGN+ NỐI VÀO +5V (MACH3)
CN1 : CHÂN 2 PULSE- NỐI VỚI PULSE CỦA MACH3
CN1: CHÂN 4 SIGN- NỐI VỚI DIR CỦA MACH3 
và chân 13 (từ +12 đến + 24v của dương nguồn xung +v) và chân 14 (servo-on) nối -v của nguồn xung ( nguồn ngoài )
nếu không được cần nối thêm 2 chân 16 (P-OT) và 17 (N-OT )với 0VDC
- cáp usb RS232 thì đã có nhưng cắm vào nó không nhận có lẽ là nó không đúng chân so với driver e định hàn lại nhưng chưa biết hàn như thế nào.bác nào có sơ đồ cho e với.
ah em đã tháo sợi cáp ra và thấy ở cổng com nó có gắn một bo mạch nhỏ e định tháo bỏ đi hàn trực tiếp không biết như vậy đúng hay sai?
mong các bác giúp đỡ 
em xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> cám ơn các bác e đã cho đấu nối và chạy thử thành công rồi ạ.
> Cách nối driver ac servo yaskawa 400w SGDL 04AP động cơ là SGML 04AF thì nối như sau:
> CN1 : CHÂN 1 PULSE+VÀ CHÂN 3 SIGN+ NỐI VÀO +5V (MACH3)
> CN1 : CHÂN 2 PULSE- NỐI VỚI PULSE CỦA MACH3
> CN1: CHÂN 4 SIGN- NỐI VỚI DIR CỦA MACH3 
> và chân 13 (từ +12 đến + 24v của dương nguồn xung +v) và chân 14 (servo-on) nối -v của nguồn xung ( nguồn ngoài )
> nếu không được cần nối thêm 2 chân 16 (P-OT) và 17 (N-OT )với 0VDC
> - cáp usb RS232 thì đã có nhưng cắm vào nó không nhận có lẽ là nó không đúng chân so với driver e định hàn lại nhưng chưa biết hàn như thế nào.bác nào có sơ đồ cho e với.
> ah em đã tháo sợi cáp ra và thấy ở cổng com nó có gắn một bo mạch nhỏ e định tháo bỏ đi hàn trực tiếp không biết như vậy đúng hay sai?
> ...


mua mấy em đời sâu xa khổ thế đó ạ. giờ cứ usb cắm phịch cái xong

----------


## trungdt

thì lúc trước tìm mua đồ cũ mà đời cao thì rất khó còn đồ mới thì mắc quá 
chú có usb của mấy con SJDE Junma này không kiếm anh cái thỉnh thoảng nghịch chút

----------


## ít nói

> thì lúc trước tìm mua đồ cũ mà đời cao thì rất khó còn đồ mới thì mắc quá 
> chú có usb của mấy con SJDE Junma này không kiếm anh cái thỉnh thoảng nghịch chút


em thấy có cái cáp trong đó mà . mà dòng này cần gì cáp à . nó là dòng easy servo mà

----------


## solero

Cái nhìn giống USB đó không phải là cáp USB đâu. Đó là cáp Encoder đấy.

----------


## trungdt

không có đâu.cái đó là cáp encoder mà

----------


## nhatson



----------

haignition, trungdt

----------


## cnc_vinh

> Nếu motor không chạy thì còn rất nhiều nguyên nhân. Có thể trạng thái limit đang được kích hoạt, cũng có thể thiếu một tín hiệu nào đó... mà motor không chạy. muốn biết cụ thể phải có cái hand hald hoặc kết nối PC mới rỏ được




xin loi ban loai driver nay co dieu khien mach3 khong

----------


## inhainha

> xin loi ban loai driver nay co dieu khien mach3 khong


Loại này chạy analog, không điều khiển mach3 được.

----------

cnc_vinh

----------


## Thanhson Nguyen

số là mình cũng có 1 con yaskawa sgdl( servopack) sgml( servo môter) khi mình kết nối với mach3 theo sơ đồ chân : 1pulse+vả 3sign+ vào chân 5v là servo tự chạy luôn
bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp đở giùm e với

----------

